# Number of posts read, Number of login's?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is it possible to show how many posts a person read or how many times a person logged onto the site? This would show how much the person reads on this site.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It might be possible but I wouldn't want to do that. There is really no reason for the entire membership to know what everyone else is doing. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------

